# SE Review Class



## darius (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to take SE Test for the first time in October. I am not a fan of online review courses, actually I think I would never take one. I am in California and just found one review class in person in La Palma, pretty close to Los Angeles. I was just wondering if anyone have heard about this class and could share some experience. Is called: BYA Publications and below is their website*.*

http://www.structuralsolutions.com/

Cheers!


----------

